# Netflix Price Hikes Ahead After Disney Deal?



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: Multichannel News


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

If netflix raises their monthly subscription, I think folks will start to jump away from them. There are plenty of other smart apps available to get video on demand..


----------

